
Ask HN: What do I do to maximize the chances of getting a job at a tech giant? - kramerkee
I really want a job in one of the big companies. I have two years left of my MSc and was wondering what you think I should be spending my time on until then to increase my chances of getting a great job. Thank you.<p>PS I also want to work in Asia. Taiwan, South Korea, or Japan. Any tips here?
======
cimmanom
As far as working in east Asia: most of the BigCos have multiple headquarters
and internal transfers. It’s probably easiest to get hired at an office in a
country where you already have work authorization. After a year or two, you
can apply for internal transfer and get assistance with visa applications and
relocation costs. I know at least two people who have done this.

